# what are the wheel offsets that fit the M3?



## Fisch330ciTB (Jan 10, 2002)

18x9 and 18x10


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Stock is 47 mm front, 26mm rear. With 8x18 fronts, 9x18 rears.

You should be able to run an offset in that range. The track guys are running 9.5x18 35mm offset with 265s. They use a 10mm spacer in the rear for an effectice 25mm offset.


----------

